# A Few Notes on Aroma



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 2, 2012)

a great blog post from Mountain Rose Herbs enjoy 
http://mountainroseblog.com/notes/


----------



## Genny (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting.  Mountain Rose is a wealth of information when it comes to EO's & herbs


----------

